# Garlic



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

The first garlic of the season for us


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice harvest!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That's a lot of garlic.Beautiful!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice harvest, congrats!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

So mine are still in the ground

I was told to wait until the green stalks turn... So when do you harvest ?

My first year with garlic ....

Btw- do you let your dry before using?


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

We have 90% of our crop still in the ground also. This is 1 row of 11 that you see in the pic. It is an artichoke variety, "Siciliano" that is an early finisher. Yes, you should wait until about 75% of the leaves have died back before harvesting, but the best way to check them is to dig around them and have a look. We check them every few days when they are close. But don't wait too long or else the cloves will start separating from the bulb and then they wont store near as long and won't look very nice. If the bulbs look to be full and you see them start to split their skins, time to get them out of the ground. Also cut back on watering quite a bit as they finish. You should hang your harvested garlic in a cool, shady place for about 3-4 weeks to let cure before using, otherwise it will be hard to peel.

I will have garlic seed stock available for purchase in the months ahead if anyone is interested. Varieties available are:

Siciliano
Burgundy (creole)
Creole Red (creole)
Aglio Rosso (creole)
Donostia (creole)
Rose Du Latrec (creole)
Silverskin
Ajo Rojo (creole)

If you have never tried the creole varieties, maybe give them a try. They are the nicest looking garlic bulb around and excellent garlic taste. A good fit for growing garlic on the gulf coast.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Fantastic crop.


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow! Not alot of smooching going on around that house! Ha, nice job!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

GF went to Whole Foods and bought a Elephant Garlic clove, broke it up and planted about Feb. Now ready to harvest as they have tripled in size and looks great.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

juan said:


> GF went to Whole Foods and bought a Elephant Garlic clove, broke it up and planted about Feb. Now ready to harvest as they have tripled in size and looks great.


Elephant garlic is fun to grow. You may try planting in Nov or Dec next time for an even bigger bulb.

Did you know that Elephant garlic is actually a leek? A little bit of trivia.

Congrats on the grow!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

whiskey1 said:


> Elephant garlic is fun to grow. You may try planting in Nov or Dec next time for an even bigger bulb.
> 
> Did you know that Elephant garlic is actually a leek? A little bit of trivia.
> 
> Congrats on the grow!


I grew some elephant this year. There were 3-4 seeds on the outside of the bulb. I assume i can use them as seeds for next year?


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

chumy said:


> I grew some elephant this year. There were 3-4 seeds on the outside of the bulb. I assume i can use them as seeds for next year?


Yes you can. The cold weather this year mixed with warm right behind it caused some of our garlic to do the same.

Be sure to have a close look at your cloves before planting. Make sure it is only 1 clove and not a double or triple. They can be sneaky. After you plant and get about 6 inches of growth in the fall, look for doubles or triples that you may have missed during plant out. If you see them, dig down and separate them leaving the biggest plant. You can use the ones you pulled for fresh green garlic or you can transplant them to another spot.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

whiskey1 said:


> Yes you can. The cold weather this year mixed with warm right behind it caused some of our garlic to do the same.
> 
> Be sure to have a close look at your cloves before planting. Make sure it is only 1 clove and not a double or triple. They can be sneaky. After you plant and get about 6 inches of growth in the fall, look for doubles or triples that you may have missed during plant out. If you see them, dig down and separate them leaving the biggest plant. You can use the ones you pulled for fresh green garlic or you can transplant them to another spot.


ok, thanks for the info


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow!! That is 1 of 11 rows!!?? Truck load a garlic ya got there. Very nice!!


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

LandLocked said:


> Wow!! That is 1 of 11 rows!!?? Truck load a garlic ya got there. Very nice!!


The creoles are finishing now and the silverskins are a few weeks behind that. Lots of work ahead. Hoping for no more flooding.


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow!!


----------

